# today's finds...



## ROBDABOLINA (Apr 20, 2013)

any guess on the age of the RE UMBERTO BRAND PURE OLIVE OIL BOTTLE?


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Apr 20, 2013)

what is this and how old is it?  the bottom's mark is a T with and 8 on the other end.  the edge seems to be a continuous pattern of little 8's...


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Apr 20, 2013)

here's the bottom...


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Apr 20, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## madman (Apr 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  ROBDABOLINA
> 
> any guess on the age of the RE UMBERTO BRAND PURE OLIVE OIL BOTTLE?


 late 30s on the reumberto  nice find


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Apr 20, 2013)

thanks!


----------

